# How to reset bluetooth in 2011 Sportwagen TDI



## aprmk5 (Aug 31, 2009)

I previously had my iPhone 4 synched with my wagen just fine. Worked great. Then I bought an iPhone 4s and sold my iPhone 4. When I try setting up the bluetooth for the new phone it says that the name "Tony's iPhone" is already in use. How on earth do you get the old name cleared out? I don't see anywhere in the setup that allows for you to clear out the old name? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## XracerX (Jan 18, 2002)

Press the voice command button and say "settings". From the settings menu you say "restore system defaults". I don't remember if that's the exact command from the settings menu...but if you say "help" it will list the commands. Just say "yes" when it asks you and then the system will reset. This will erase all the phones....i don't remember if there is a way to just delete one.:thumbup:


----------



## aprmk5 (Aug 31, 2009)

this worked! thank you very much. im embarassed to tell you how much time i've put into seraching online, reading the manual, and playing with the car. in the manual it says to delete the profile from the bluetooth setting, but my car doesnt have that in the configuration settings.

thanks again!


----------

